# record flathead



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

A friend sent me a picture of a apparently a new state record flat head. It was caught near Orchard on the Brazos and weighed in at 125 pounds. I have been trying to upload the picture but it is in PNG format and this forum does not seem to like that. Has anyone else heard of this monster?


----------



## TXDUX (Sep 11, 2007)

this it


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

That's the same story and picture I have seen passed around here in Rosenberg.


----------



## TXPIRATE (Jan 28, 2009)

that's it.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes sir that will straighten out hooks! What a pig!!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

This is the only pic iv seen ?!? If I caught fish like this there would be plenty of photos to go around


----------



## JSF (May 24, 2013)

That aint no baby

Sent sarcastically from my S3 via crapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

JSF said:


> That aint no baby
> 
> Sent sarcastically from my S3 via crapatalk


LOL!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

That's a stud in anyones book


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

catfishinbeerdrinkin said:


> This is the only pic iv seen ?!? If I caught fish like this there would be plenty of photos to go around


Agreed... Something seems fishy


----------



## titleist9 (Jun 14, 2011)

Fish was caught in Brazos river during a private tournament weighed 76 lbs is the story I was told by a witness


----------



## JSF (May 24, 2013)

The truth is I was the guy who caught it.....on a pink barbie reel with 10lb berkley big game line out of a kayak in the ditch at my house.....obviously im not lying because its on the internet....this actually happened

Sent sarcastically from my S3 via crapatalk


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Hell of a fish but seems to me a new record flathead would be bigger news than a 2 cool thread. Hard to guess a weight from that pic but he's way bigger than a couple of 65's i've seen.


----------



## Born&raisedfisherman (Apr 16, 2013)

A family from sealy caught it is what i heard


----------



## rod shaker (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, very weird to me. I have seen this pic about two weeks ago already. You cant google anything on it and have seen any other pics of it. Should have seen something else by now proving that its true. I would like to know if it is, but I have big doubts


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

My old Navy buddy Darin sent me this picture of his dad with two of his biggest flatties to date. He is standing next to them, not 5' behind them. I think the biggest was a little over 70lbs.


----------



## CatfishStalker (May 10, 2011)

That fish doesn't look 125... And I know catfish


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Fake. Look at the pic closely.


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

the pic is not fake and its not a state record the guy at the top of thread is right it weighed 76lbs. it was caught in the brazos my kinfolk put on the tourny thats his barn they did the weigh in at and thats him in the black shirt. case closed


----------



## basshunter (May 22, 2010)

yes the people are standing way back from the fish. If you look at the fish closer and a second time you can tell that it is around that size. The thing is when you look at it. it looks to be well over 100 pounds or something.


----------

